# Leaking Fluval 206



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

Help... Did a water change tonight and a media change in the Fluval 206..... Once primed and ready to go noticed a small drip... Unhooked and re attached.... Bigger leak.... 

Figure it might be the gasket.... I need a new one as the old one is dry and looks cracked...

Anyone know where I can get one first thing in the morning.... i am just up from Kind Ed Pets... But can go anywhere.... Just did a rescape the other day and don't wnat my new HC Cuba to die....

Thanks any help would be great....


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Go to King Eds. Most likely they will have it or try calling J&L.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Try aquariums west


----------

